# FI / RCB für USA bei Servicesteckdose



## joki007 (18 September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich eine bestehende Anlage soweit als möglich in eine "USA"-Version ummünzen muss.

Soweit ist dies kein Problem, bei der einzigen Komponente wo ich nicht nach einem UL-Gerät fündig geworden bin ist die FI/LS Kombination, welche wir im Servicesteckdosenstromkreis einsetzen.

Laut Siemens haben Sie keine FI/LS Kombination mit UL Zulassung.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie wird dies in Nordamerika gehandhabt und wo würde es solche Geräte zu Beziehen geben?

Ich habe schon mal eine ähnliche Frage hier im Forum gestellt, diesemal verwenden wir zum Unterschied aber eine amerikanische Steckdose. 
Es geht nur um die Frage FI oder FI/LS ja/nein und wenn ja welcher FI/LS darf zum Einsatz kommen?


Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten

Liebe Grüße
Joki


----------



## Ludewig (18 September 2009)

1. FI nein /GFCI yes 

2. What does the local AHJ say?

3.Vielleicht 'mal in 'nem amerikanischen Forum posten?
z.B. www.electrical-contractor.net/forums oder so


----------



## hausenm (24 September 2009)

FI haut nicht hin, da die 120V separat erzeugt werden (Trenntrafo) Ansonsten bei GE bekommt der Ausrüster alle UL Komponenten.


----------

